# Nikdo lepší tady momentálně není



## erico

*Nikdo lepší tady momentálně není, *Méďa by určitě reprezentaci pomohl, to je bez debat.*

* Ahoj !*
*I want to know the meaning of this article. I don't know the *blue* part at all. I understand the meaning of each word ...but I don't know what he says ... at all ..... *
*I hope that anyone help me ... *
*Dekuji *


 

*


----------



## slavic_one

There's noone better here at the moment. Méďa would helped national team for sure, thare's no doubt.


----------



## erico

slavic_one said:


> There's noone better here at the moment. Méďa would helped national team for sure, thare's no doubt.



OH !  Puno hvala,slavic_one !!
I am very very happy !!!
Znovu, dekuji !!!!


----------



## slavic_one

Nema na čemu, erico! 
No za nic!


----------

